# Net-snmp => Portage

## arrakyn

Bonjour a tous,

Afin de supervisé un serveur gentoo je désire installer net-snmp sur celui-ci,

le emerge net-analyzer/net-snmp fonctionne très bien sur trois autre serveur similaire (gentoo 1.6.14) cependant le probleme est que quand j'essaye j'ai les erreurs suivantes :

```
ks etc # emerge net-analyzer/net-snmp

* IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-analyzer/net-snmp" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.6.1 (masked by: EAPI 3)

- net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.5 (masked by: EAPI 3)

- net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.3 (masked by: EAPI 3)

- net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.2.1-r4 (masked by: EAPI 3)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '2'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

si je tente de mettre a jour mon portage j'ai le message suivant :

```
ks etc # emerge portage

* IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.2.2 [0.1.13]

[ebuild N ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.9-r2 USE="-debug -static-libs -test"

[ebuild N ] virtual/acl-0

[ebuild U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r3 [1.95.8]

[ebuild U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1 [0.14.4] USE="acl%* openmp%* -git% -nocxx%"

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.4 [1.2.17] USE="(-multilib)"

[ebuild N ] virtual/libffi-0

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2 [4.1.20-r2]

[ebuild U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-2-r1 [1.8-r7]

[ebuild U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1 [2.16.1-r2]

[ebuild NS ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.10 [1.5.22] USE="-vanilla"

[ebuild U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.11 [1.0.7]

[ebuild N ] app-admin/eselect-python-20100321

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.5 [5.94-r1] USE="acl* unicode%* -caps% -gmp% -vanilla% -xattr%"

[ebuild U ] app-shells/bash-4.1_p9 [3.1_p16] USE="-examples% -mem-scramble% -net% -plugins% -vanilla%"

[ebuild NS ] dev-lang/python-2.7.1-r1 [2.4.2] USE="gdbm ncurses readline ssl (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -ipv6 -sqlite -threads -tk -wininst"

[ebuild U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.42 [2.1.1-r2] USE="(ipc%*) -epydoc% -python2% -python3%"

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

then resume the merge.

[ebuild N ] app-admin/python-updater-0.8-r1

[blocks B ] <app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 ("<app-shells/bash-3.2_p17" is blocking sys-apps/portage-2.1.9.42)

[blocks B ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.16 ("<sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.16" is blocking app-shells/bash-4.1_p9)

[blocks B ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 ("<sys-apps/util-linux-2.13" is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-8.5)

[blocks B ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.9 ("<sys-apps/portage-2.1.9" is blocking dev-lang/python-2.7.1-r1)

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

* installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Comment pourrais-je résoudre ces problèmes, une idée ?

----------

## Poussin

mmmm le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ton système n'a plus été mis à jour depuis longtemps... pour un serveur, niveau sécu, on a vu mieux.

Je proposerais de commencer par un

```

emerge -av1 bash

```

Voir si ça passe...

----------

## boozo

'alute (et bienvenue sur le forum fr tant que j'y suis)

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> mmmm le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ton système n'a plus été mis à jour depuis longtemps... pour un serveur, niveau sécu, on a vu mieux.
> 
> (...)

 

Justement à ce propos, en prenant cette version tu vas devoir upgrader dans la bagarre des choses pas anodines du tout là (libtool, pax, expat, coreutils, python2.4, bash3)... je ne sais pas exactement à quoi sert ce serveur au juste mais dans la mesure ou tu évoques 3 serveurs synchone en version, un besoin de monitorer, que seul celui-ci plante etc : il me semble que penser à un plan de migration serait sans doute pas inutile avant de faire qqch sur ce dernier non ? Histoire de pas te retrouver en carafe - toi &| ta boite &| tes utilisateurs - pendant 48heures voire pire en cas de régression  :Rolling Eyes: 

Après moi j'dis çà j'dis rien hein ?!   :Wink: 

Edit: Accessoirement, y'aurait qqch à faire sur le titre du fil au fait ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Ca serait pas un Gentoo d'OVH ?

----------

## arrakyn

Bonne réponse, s'est effectivement un gentoo OVH

Actuellement je suis stagiaire en fait, et je doit m'occuper de supervision nagios, mais j'apprend qu'effectivement serveur est plus ou moins mort, donc migration.

Aussi il n'est pas nécessaire d'aller plus avant dans la supervision de celui ci puisqu'il va sans doute être supprimer du parc

autrement dit j'ai perdu du temps ;s

mais merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

